# Peruvian ferns



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

I call on you, the all seeing, all knowing *plant people*!
 

So, I'm looking for ferns. In particular small ferns (like 8" fronds or so) with "serrated" fronds native to Peru.

I don't know the correct term, but with serrated I mean the "typical" fern look like Boston fern or _Polypodium formosanum_ or _Asplenium alatum_ or... Get what I mean?

I really like _Polypodium bombycinum_, but it looks like it gets a lot bigger than I'd like. 
I'm also liking the NOID fern "sp. Peru or sp. Machu picchu" floating around, but that seems a little small (hard to tell from picture though). 
Sigh...I'm a hard man to please it seems

Anyway, I'm sure that someone here knows what I'm looking for

Thank you.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Also, if anyone knows the size of the two I mentioned that'd be great


----------



## Profe (Jun 24, 2012)

I believe Polypodium polypoides can be found in Peru.


----------



## Profe (Jun 24, 2012)

See thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/wanted/44076-polypoides-polypodioides.html


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Sammie if you can I recommend asplenium cuspidatum. It doesn't get to big but it's a fern that's fun to mount and grow on logs that has that "classic fern" look I think your are trying to achieve. Hope it helps.


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Sammie,
I purchased that fern from Machu Pichu from Araflora in Holland.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks jckee I appreciate it, but i already know where to get it. I was asking about the _size_ 
On Arafloras site it says it gets 40cm (16") across, which would be the exact size I'm looking for. 
However, their info is not always as good as their plant selection so I would like to get that confirmed by someone else.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Profe said:


> I believe Polypodium polypoides can be found in Peru.


I have that one, but it's not doing too good for me.
I've managed to keep two small fronds alive for some time now, but it doesn't seem to grow. It just survives



dendrothusiast said:


> Sammie if you can I recommend asplenium cuspidatum. It doesn't get to big but it's a fern that's fun to mount and grow on logs that has that "classic fern" look I think your are trying to achieve. Hope it helps.


That's pretty nice, I'll keep my eyes out for it.

Thanks you guys!


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Sammie,
I can't say for sure about the size as I only just got it but Wim has had it for a while and may be able to give better info on that.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

